# Min. 75 pt direct for Perks



## AnnaS (Feb 11, 2018)

As of 2/25/2018, the minimum points direct needed for the perks has been changed to 75.

If anyone is on the fence, now is the time to purchase.


----------



## mj2vacation (Feb 11, 2018)

AnnaS said:


> As of 2/25/2018, the minimum points direct needed for the perks has been changed to 75.
> 
> If anyone is on the fence, now is the time to purchase.


Availability at the different resorts is very limited other than copper Creek.


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 12, 2018)

I bought 100 direct Grand Floridian points, 30 direct Poly points and 40 direct Animal Kingdom points at the end of the year before DVC started making all these changes. I also have resale points at Aulani and Grand Cal. I am happy I bought direct when I did. It seems like now what I bought direct would not be an option due to lack of availability and the small contract sizes. Plus the direct prices have gone up so much that the price I paid for direct points as well as resale points now seem cheap!


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 12, 2018)

Can one buy their intital direct contract as low as 25?


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 12, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Can one buy their intital direct contract as low as 25?



not for copper creek.

but otherwise, yes - you just don't get the perks.

edited to add: as of January 2018, it looks like DVC changed the minimum for new members to 50 pts for some resorts like SSR and OKW, and 100 pts minimum for many other resorts.

http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions


----------



## rhonda (Feb 12, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Can one buy their intital direct contract as low as 25?


I've not heard of DVD (the Developer) selling a 25-point direct contract as a _first entry_ to DVC.   However, I have heard of 50-point contracts going through as first entry ... which still blows me away as the initial buy-in started at 230 (?) points when we first considered DVC.  Our minimum buy-in was 150-points when we finally pulled the trigger early 2004.

Historically, the 25-point contracts were the minimum _add-on_ contract sold to existing members willing to pay cash.  A 50-point add-on minimum was required if you wished developer financing.  However, minimums and how they are enforced has been moving target in recent years ... so I could be wrong.

The popular strategy employed since spring 2016 was 2-part play:

Buy your first DVC contract via Resale; no perks come with this contract.  A resale contract could be as little as 25-points.
Buy a 25-point DVC contract direct as an add-on (same use-year but not necessarily same resort) to gain the perks.  This was your least-expensive route to 'perk eligible.'


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 12, 2018)

Ok, I just called. Meant to buy last week when we were there but ran out of time. Min. Is 50. As the OP stated, nows the time to get Locked in before changes are implemented on the 25th. Uggg I hate to feel pressured but it was something we were considering anyway.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Feb 12, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Min. Is 50.



True until the 25th, with exception of Copper Creek. It's a 75 point minimum master contract there, even today. CCVC has a minimum of 50 point member add-on as well. I look for DVD to make this the standard going forward.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 12, 2018)

Southerngirl528 said:


> True until the 25th, with exception of Copper Creek. It's a 75 point minimum master contract there, even today. CCVC has a minimum of 50 point member add-on as well. I look for DVD to make this the standard going forward.


Correct


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 12, 2018)

Jayco29D said:


> I bought 100 direct Grand Floridian points, 30 direct Poly points and 40 direct Animal Kingdom points at the end of the year before DVC started making all these changes. I also have resale points at Aulani and Grand Cal. I am happy I bought direct when I did. It seems like now what I bought direct would not be an option due to lack of availability and the small contract sizes. Plus the direct prices have gone up so much that the price I paid for direct points as well as resale points now seem cheap!


You got a Grand Floridian direct? I thought they no longer sold GF? I would really love to own there


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> You got a Grand Floridian direct? I thought they no longer sold GF? I would really love to own there


All resorts are available direct from time to time but not consistently including VGF & VGC.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 12, 2018)

I have a 90 point AKV contract brought BEFORE resale ownership was 'a tainted ownership'. Enough to do a decent stay every 3 years or less plus get a discount on the Annual Pass ... I can stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek but I have to admit to being totally spoiled with the DVC onsite bennies (EMH, bus transportation to the parks, free airport transfers).

Would I buy MORE DVC points? Not likely. I can get reservations in lower (when school is in session) seasons for a way bigger discounts via my VIP Wyndham membership. And when I retire, I won't need a rental car or free transfers from the airport.


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 16, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> You got a Grand Floridian direct? I thought they no longer sold GF? I would really love to own there



Yes and I got it within a week of asking. I did spend a lot of money at end of last year on 470 points with 6 contracts at 5 resorts (170 points direct and 300 points resale) so it gave me some clout with DVC, I think. I asked for 100 points and the best part was they sold me two contracts of 75 points and 25 points at Grand Floridian. Smaller contracts are worth more on the resale market, when/if I am ready to sell one day. Right now, Grand Floridian resale contracts are selling for as much as I paid for the two small direct contracts, due to recent price increases. I would advise that anyone thinking of buying do so before prices go up more. Disney and DVC are expanding and I expect prices for their new resorts will be even higher.


----------

